# vieille dame, vieux monsieur / dame, monsieur âgé



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

A propos des personnes très âgées, qui ont 100 ans par ex. :

Dira-t-on _un vieux *monsieur *_(comme _une vielle *dame*_) ?

De même :

_Un* monsieur* âgé_ (comme _une *dame* âgée_) ?


Je cherche des formulations contenant une certaine affectivité, familiarité.


_Une petite vieille, un petit vieux_ seraient-ils bien un peu péjoratifs ?


Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## rolmich

Bonjour nasti,

Il est certain que "âgé" est plus agréable à l'oreille que "vieux".
On dit aussi "un/e centenaire".
Et toujours pour ménager les oreilles, l'on parlera du troisième et du quatrième âge.
Une autre façon de rester diplomate est de parler de "nos seniors". Selon mon _Petit Larousse, _il ne s'agit que des plus de 50 ans, mais je crois qu'en France on vise par cette expression les plus de 65/70 ans. A confirmer.
troisième âge = 65/70 à 80 ans.
quatrième âge = + de 80 ans.
Ces chiffres n'engagent que moi, bien entendu.


----------



## itka

> Une autre façon de rester diplomate est de parler de "nos seniors".


 Je trouve ce mot abominable ! Je n'aurais sûrement pas l'idée que ceux qui l'emploient veulent se montrer "diplomates" mais seulement  "politically correct"... Hors du contexte sportif, où il désigne une catégorie d'âge, c'est un mot à mettre avec "mal entendant", "mal voyant", "technicien de surface" et autres _mal comprenants_ dans la bouche des "ridiculement parlants" !


----------



## tilt

Je ne suis pas partisan du _senior _non plus , et _3e _ou _4e âge _ne s'emploient pas pour parler d'une seule personne.

Pour moi, _un monsieur âgé / une dame âgée _sont avant tout des termes neutres, du point de vue émotionnel.
Je n'ai jamais trouvé que _vieux _soit un gros mot, et _u__n vieux monsieur / une vieille dame_, qui ont pour une petite dimension affective que les premiers n'ont pas. _Un petit vieux / Une petite vieille_ peut aussi être très tendre, mais bien sûr tout dépend du contexte.

Par contre, _un vieil homme / une vieille femme_, eux, me sembleraient plutôt péjoratifs a priori, sans que je puisse vraiment l'expliquer !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut nasti,

Comme itka, j'ai horreur du mot _séniors_ (avec ou sans accent). À choisir, je préfère l'euphémisme « nos aînés ».  

J'ai retrouvé *ce fil* et aussi *celui-ci*

Je pense à peu près comme tilt pour ce qui est des autres expressions, à ce détail près que _vieil homme/vieille femme_ me semblent assez neutres, bien que je préfère _monsieur/dame._

J'ajoute *vieillard* (entrée du TLFI)qui ne me semble pas péjoratif s'il est précédé d'un adjectif. Comme dans : _un respectable/vénérable vieillard. _
Par contre, je serais moins portée à dire_ vieillarde_ au féminin, bien que le mot convienne bien pour une centenaire... simplement parce que je n'aime pas le son.  

Pour un homme, il y a aussi patriarche.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour ces réponses très intéressantes !!! 

Merci aussi Nicomon pour les liens ! 


Si jamais quelqu'un peut expliquer cette remarque, 



> tilt : _Un petit vieux / Une petite vieille_ peut aussi être très tendre, mais bien sûr tout dépend du contexte.



je serais très reconnaissante (dans quels contextes est-ce tendre dans lesquels ne l'est pas).


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> J'ajoute *vieillard* (entrée du TLFI)qui ne me semble pas péjoratif s'il est précédé d'un adjectif. Comme dans : _un respectable/vénérable vieillard. _


C'est certain qu'avec _respectable_ ou _vénérable_, le mot ne sonne pas trop péjoratif ! Mais que diras-tu de _un abominable vieillard _? 



nasti said:


> Si jamais quelqu'un peut expliquer cette remarque,
> 
> 
> 
> tilt : _Un petit vieux / Une petite vieille_ peut aussi être très tendre, mais bien sûr tout dépend du contexte.
> 
> 
> 
> je serais très reconnaissante (dans quels contextes est-ce tendre dans lesquels ne l'est pas).
Click to expand...

En fait, ça tient à l'adjectif _petit_, je crois, qui peut être aussi bien péjoratif qu'affectueux.
Si quelqu'un dit _Je hais les petits vieux ! _on imagine aisément que ce n'est pas un compliment. 
Mais à l'inverse, si on dit _J'aime les petits vieux_, l'adjectif _petits _prends une dimension sentimentale et très humaine.


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> C'est certain qu'avec _respectable_ ou _vénérable_, le mot ne sonne pas trop péjoratif ! Mais que diras-tu de _un abominable vieillard _?


  Je dirai... ni mieux ni pire que : _un abominable vieux._ 

Et si le monsieur est centenaire, eh bien ce très vieux monsieur est un vieillard.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup tilt et Nicomon pour vos explications ! 



tilt said:


> C'est certain qu'avec _respectable_ ou _vénérable_, le mot ne sonne pas trop péjoratif ! Mais que diras-tu de _un abominable vieillard _?
> 
> En fait, ça tient à l'adjectif _petit_, je crois, qui peut être aussi bien péjoratif qu'affectueux.
> Si quelqu'un dit _Je hais les petits vieux ! _on imagine aisément que ce n'est pas un compliment.
> Mais à l'inverse, si on dit _J'aime les petits vieux_, l'adjectif _petits _prends une dimension sentimentale et très humaine.





Nicomon said:


> Je dirai... ni mieux ni pire que : _un abominable vieux._



Je comprends un peu mieux ... mais cela reste un peu compliqué ! Je ferais attention à l'usage de ces expression dans la presse et ailleurs pour mieux les sentir.


----------



## Arrius

Personne n'a mentionné *un homme/ une femme d'un certain âge* , que je trouve de bon goût, et dans l'expression *un vieillard toujours vert*, le mot _vieillard_ ne sonne plus péjoratif (_une vieille toujours verte_ ne semble pas exister).


----------



## Nicomon

C'est que les gens d'un certain âge ne sont pas... vieux.

S'ils sont vieux - nasti a parlé de centenaire - ils sont plutôt d'un âge certain.


----------



## nasti

Merci Arrius et Nicomon 



Nicomon said:


> C'est que les gens d'un certain âge ne sont pas... vieux.
> 
> S'ils sont vieux - nasti a parlé de centenaire - ils sont plutôt d'un âge certain.


----------



## TitTornade

tilt said:


> Si quelqu'un dit _Je hais les petits vieux ! _on imagine aisément que ce n'est pas un compliment.
> Mais à l'inverse, si on dit _J'aime les petits vieux_, l'adjectif _petits _prends une dimension sentimentale et très humaine.


 
Bonjour,
personnellement, je trouve que _petit vieux_ ou _petite vieille_ est plutôt empreint d'affectivité. Et dire _je hais les petits vieux_, me semble un peu contradictoire ou alors je dirais ça pour exprimer que je les aime (j'ai oublié le nom de la figure de style correspondante...)
Par contre, je dirai que _je hais les vieux cons_ (ou les _vieilles connes_) ou que _je hais les vieux_ tout court.

Sinon, Nasti, si tu cherches des formules affectives pour des personnes vraiment âgées, moi, j'utilise des expressions du genre : _un petit papy, une petite mamie, un petit grand-père, une petite grand-mère. _Pour donner une image j'utilise plutôt ces expressions pour des personnes qui reflètent un âge déjà avancé, qui ont des difficultés à marcher (canne...), aux cheveux gris, courbés...

Sinon j'ai entendu plusieurs fois des personnes âgées (des jeunes retraités !! ) s'appeler entre elles les "_tamalous_", ça me fait rire...


----------



## tilt

L'adjectif _petit _peut pourtant être très péjoratif !
(voir Brel: _Qui fait ses p'tites affaires, avec son p'tit chapeau, avec son p'tit manteau, avec sa p'tite auto..._)

Je crains que bien souvent, le sens réel du mot (_vieux_, _vieillard_, _personne âgée _ou autre) et de l'adjectif qui le qualifie, ne dépende avant tout de l'intonation !


----------



## Nicomon

tilt said:


> Je crains que bien souvent, le sens réel du mot (_vieux_, _vieillard_, _personne âgée _ou autre) et de l'adjectif qui le qualifie, ne dépende avant tout de l'intonation !


 Je suis entièrement d'accord. Et bien sûr du choix de l'adjectif, aussi.

_Une adorable petite vieille_ : on imagine une personne âgée, un peu frêle ou pas très grande, sympathique et souriante. 

_Une petite vieille grincheuse / un vieillard grabataire_ ... ce serait moins gentil.

PS : si j'entendais _une vieille toujours verte_, je m'inquiéterais de son état de santé.


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup TitTornade, tilt et Nicomon ! 

Je vois un peu mieux le sens des "petits vieux".


----------



## Chimel

Avec retard, je lance un petit plaidoyer en faveur de _senior_ (j'aime les causes désespérées... ).

C'est à mon avis davantage qu'un phénomène de "politiquement correct" du type "mal-entendant": c'est aussi un mot nouveau apparu pour désigner une réalité nouvelle.

Avec l'allongement de l'espérance de vie et les progrès de la médecine (et accessoirement, l'abaissement, jusqu'il y a peu, de l'âge de la retraite), il y a de plus en plus de gens, dans la tranche d'âge des 55-75 ans voire plus, qui sont retirés de la vie professionnelle mais qui sont en excellente forme et toujours très actifs. Ils ne sont plus jeunes, mais on a du mal à les qualifier de "vieux", de "personnes âgées"... (et encore moins de "vieillards").

Je crois que c'est surtout ce public-là qui est désigné par le néologisme de "senior" (on dit d'ailleurs très souvent "les seniors actifs"). Si on appelle "senior" un grabataire de 95 ans qui ne bouge plus de son fauteuil, alors oui, c'est du politiquement correct tout à fait ridicule. Mais si on entend par là des personnes entre l'âge mûr et la vieillesse proprement dite, je pense que c'est un mot qui a son utilité (et qui a un bel avenir devant lui... ).


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Mais si on entend par là des personnes entre l'âge mûr et la vieillesse proprement dite, je pense que c'est un mot qui a son utilité (et qui a un bel avenir devant lui... ).


 Désolée Chimel, moi, tu ne m'as pas convaincue. Même s'il est au Petit Robert, dans le sens de 50 ans et plus, j'ai horreur du mot.  
Des personnes en forme, entre l'âge mûr et la vieillesse sont... des personnes d'âge mur, justement. Des 50 ans et plus. Des (jeunes) retraités ou des préretraités. Des cinquantenaires, soixantenaires ou septuagénaires (actifs). Des _(baby) boomers_ (s'ils sont nés entre 1943 et 1960). Et j'en oublie sûrement.

À mon avis, le choix est assez vaste sans ajouter à la liste le mot « sénior » (je mettrais au moins l'accent pour le franciser, comme le PR le suggère) qui est avant tout un terme sportif. Mais bon... je n'empêche personne de le dire... à condition qu'il/elle parle de quelqu'un d'autre que moi.


----------



## rolmich

Pour "senior" Chimel, tu n'as pas besoin de me convaincre, je le suis déjà. Même si certains le considèrent comme un anglicisme, je le "digère" bien mieux que la célèbre "fenêtre d'opportunité" pour ne citer que celle-là.
Dans nos sociétés, on ne sait pas toujours se comporter face à l'infirmité, la maladie, et aussi la vieillesse, d'où ces "malentendants - seniors" et autres, utilisés pour ne pas nommer un chat un chat.
Donc, un peu d'indulgence pour le politiquement correct qui, dans ce cas n'est pas seulement dû au snobisme ou à l'ignorance.


----------



## Chimel

rolmich said:


> Dans nos sociétés, on ne sait pas toujours se comporter face à l'infirmité, la maladie, et aussi la vieillesse, d'où ces "malentendants - seniors" et autres, utilisés pour ne pas nommer un chat un chat.


En fait, c'est plus subtil que cela: on peut aussi dire "les sourds *et* les malentendants" car il y a des personnes atteintes d'une infirmité partielle. Certains de ces termes ne sont donc pas uniquement des euphémismes (même si, hélas, ils sont souvent utilisés dans ce sens), ils permettent aussi d'exprimer une nuance supplémentaire.

Mais ne détournons pas le sujet du fil... 



> Désolée Chimle, moi, tu ne m'as pas convaincue. Même s'il est au Petit Robert, dans le sens de 50 ans et plus, j'ai horreur du mot.  Des personnes en forme, entre l'âge mûr et la vieillesse sont... des personnes d'âge mur, justement. Des 50 ans et plus. Des jeunes retraités ou des préretraités. Des cinquantenaires, soixantenaires ou septuagénaires (actifs). Des _(baby) boomers_ (s'ils sont nés entre 1943 et 1960).


Pas de problème, Nicomon, on n'est pas obligés d'être tous d'accord sur tout.

Mais dis-moi, avec cette série de synonymes que tu proposes, comment dirais-tu: "Ce produit est destiné au public des séniors actifs"?


----------



## tilt

Chimel said:


> Avec l'allongement de l'espérance de vie et les progrès de la médecine (et accessoirement, l'abaissement, jusqu'il y a peu, de l'âge de la retraite), il y a de plus en plus de gens, dans la tranche d'âge des 55-75 ans voire plus, qui sont retirés de la vie professionnelle mais qui sont en excellente forme et toujours très actifs. Ils ne sont plus jeunes, mais on a du mal à les qualifier de "vieux", de "personnes âgées"... (et encore moins de "vieillards").
> 
> Je crois que c'est surtout ce public-là qui est désigné par le néologisme de "senior" (on dit d'ailleurs très souvent "les seniors actifs").


Si _seniors_ est censé désigner ces personnes encore active malgré un âge déjà avancé, alors _seniors actifs _est un pléonasme.


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Mais dis-moi, avec cette série de synonymes que tu proposes, comment dirais-tu: "Ce produit est destiné au public des séniors actifs"?


 Ce produit est destiné aux personnes actives de 50 ans et plus / aux retraités en bonne forme physique.  

Enfin... tout dépend du produit.


----------



## TitTornade

Nicomon said:


> Désolée Chimel, moi, tu ne m'as pas convaincue. Même s'il est au Petit Robert, dans le sens de 50 ans et plus, j'ai horreur du mot. Des personnes en forme, entre l'âge mûr et la vieillesse sont... des personnes d'âge mur, justement. Des 50 ans et plus. Des (jeunes) retraités ou des préretraités. Des cinquantenaires, soixantenaires ou septuagénaires (actifs). Des _(baby) boomers_ (s'ils sont nés entre 1943 et 1960). Et j'en oublie sûrement.
> 
> À mon avis, le choix est assez vaste sans ajouter à la liste le mot « sénior » (je mettrais au moins l'accent pour le franciser, comme le PR le suggère) qui est avant tout un terme sportif. Mais bon... je n'empêche personne de le dire... à condition qu'il/elle parle de quelqu'un d'autre que moi.


 
Bonjour,
Moi je préférerais écrire _sènior_ (ou _seinior _ou_ seignor_) qui est plus conforme à la prononciation que j'en fais.   

Sinon sans rire, je suis d'accord avec ce que dit Chimel, et je ne vois pas trop de synonyme avec le sens qu'il expose dans les mots que tu proposes, Nico.

Senior est un mot qui caratérise une tranche d'âge _active_ qui n'avait sans doute pas d'existence avant (auparavant on était vieux après 60 ans, maintenant on est vieux après 90 ans  ). Donc pourquoi ne pas le créer ou l'emprunter ?
Ce mot est assez neutre, il ne nécessite pas de savoir si la (ou les) personne dont on parle est retraitée, pré-retraitée ou pas, si elle a la cinquantaine, la soixantaine ou plus (la septantaine ? ) et du coup n'est pas réducteur à une tranche d'âge.

_Baby-boomer_ ? Euh, c'est un emprunt, ça non ? On peut tenter de la franciser aussi  en _Bèbiboumeur_ ?

Nico ? Tu préfères qu'on dise que tu es une Dame ou un Jeune Fille ?


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> Nico ? Tu préfères qu'on dise que tu es une Dame ou un Jeune Fille ?


 Une jeune fille? Non, je n'en ai plus la prétention.  Je suis une _baby-boomer_, moi. 


> [Québec] En Amérique, personne appartenant à la génération née durant le baby-boom de l’après-guerre (1945-1964).


 La graphie rectifiée suggère _babyboumeur_. Le mot n'est pas synonyme de _vieux/âgé,_ bien sûr... il définit les personnes de cette génération... qui ont aujourd'hui (pour la plupart) 50 ans et plus. 

Je suis une femme d'âge mur, voire une quinquagénaire. Autant appeler un chat, un chat. Mais je ne suis *pas* une sénior. Et puis quoi ensuite... on dira un _jeune sénior_ ou pire... un _sénior junior_, pour le distinguer du _vieux sénior/sénior âgé_?


----------



## TitTornade

Nicomon said:


> Je suis une femme d'âge mur, voire une quinquagénaire.


 
Ce que je reproche à quinquagénaire (ou sexagénaire ou...), c'est qu'il faut demander l'âge à la personne pour pouvoir la "classer"   
Et moi, je ne demande pas l'âge des dames  Et j'essaie d'éviter les impairs : "Bonjour madame, vous venez à la _Soirée Disco Septuagénaires_... Ah mince ! Vous avez 61 ans... Désolé, vous n'avez pas l'âge requis !" 

Trêve de plaisanterie : c'est en ça que je disais que "senior" est neutre : pour moi, ça correspond à des personnes qui ont quitté le monde du travail, qui ont du temps libre et de l'argent à dépenser, qui sont actives et qui ne sont pas vieilles : donc peu importe leur âge, l'époque où elles sont nées... Elles sont libres de faire des voyages pour seniors, de faire des soirées pour seniors, des sorties entre seniors... sans enfants et sans contraintes...
Le bel âge, quoi !

Tiens, d'un coup, j'ai envie d'être senior !


----------



## Nicomon

TitTornade said:


> Tiens, d'un coup, j'ai envie d'être senior !


 Non... t'as envie d'être retraité, en bonne forme physique et financièrement à l'aise.  Pour participer aux multiples activités offertes aux retraités actifs qui semblent plus nombreux que les seniors actifs. 

Vous n'arriverez pas à me convaincre. Senior... c'est laid.  Disons donc les 50 ans et plus; c'est clair... sans trop de précision. 
Je crois qu'on a fait le tour de la question.


----------



## Chimel

tilt said:


> Si _seniors_ est censé désigner ces personnes encore active malgré un âge déjà avancé, alors _seniors actifs _est un pléonasme.


On n'en est pas encore là mais d'accord, cela pourrait devenir un pléonasme. Le terme est relativement récent (tout comme la réalité qu'il désigne), il est possible qu'il évolue dans ce sens et qu'on ne dise plus _senior actif_ parce que l'un implique forcément l'autre. Ou bien, il servira uniquement à désigner une nouvelle tranche d'âge, juste avant la vieillesse proprement dite, durant laquelle on peut être plus ou moins actif.

J'ai entendu un jour un historien dire que le concept d'adolescence n'existait pas au Moyen Age: après l'enfance, à la puberté, on entrait presque tout de suite dans l'âge adulte. On ne parle d'adolescents (au sens où nous l'entendons) que depuis quelques siècles. De même, on peut penser qu'on assiste aujourd'hui à l'apparition d'une nouvelle tranche d'âge, pour laquelle il faut bien créer un vocabulaire propre. Enfin, c'est mon avis.



> Ce produit est destiné aux personnes actives de 50 ans et plus / aux retraités en bonne forme physique


Oui, on comprend l'idée, mais si tu étais un véritable chef d'entreprise qui cherche réellement à vendre un produit, trouverais-tu ces formules très accrocheuses?


----------



## Nicomon

Chimel said:


> Oui, on comprend l'idée, mais si tu étais un véritable chef d'entreprise qui cherche réellement à vendre un produit, trouverais-tu ces formules très accrocheuses?


 Pas particulièrement.  Mais je réfléchirais longuement, pour trouver autre chose que « _au public des séniors actifs_ ».  

Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## itka

Moi, si on me parlait de _seniors_ ou même de _séniors_, actifs ou pas, dans une pub, je fuirais encore plus vite que lorsque je reçois des courriers censément aguicheurs, qui commencent par "Chère Madame X" !


----------

